# My second trip to Tokyo



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

JuanCarlos said:


> Great! I'm a Tokyo fan.


Me too 

02tonyl: Thanks


The rest from Yokohama














































No, the cat is not dead









Yes, this is not far away from Yokohamas core.









Chinatown


















The amount of steel between the concrete is amazing. This building was build to widthstand an earthquake.









Yeah cheerleaders 









There is a person inside that ball.









I went again to the Lanmark Tower.


















Bye bye. :wave:
See you next day. 









I also made a video for my family at home.




































This is how i ended my day.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Here is day 3 and 4.

The 3rd day was horrible. The temperature droped by 10 degrees. It also rained very often. But i still climbed Mt. Fuji. I hoped that above the clouds the rain would stop but i was so wrong.

This was the weather for the next days >_<









I took so much with me. But i forgot one of the most important things. A flashlight.









This is the closest a train can bring you to the mountain.It´s 800m above the sealevel.









The closest a bus can bring you to the top. 
I am already 2300m above the sealevel.









On my way to the top.


















95% of all the buildings have been closed when i climbed.









I was above the cloud but it rained because there was a second layer of clouds above me.


















I found a place to sleep 3300m above the sealevel.









The thin air was not such a problem. But i still couldn`t sleep.









I took some long exposure pics there.









It`s not sun. That ladies and gentleman is Tokyo seen at night from Mt. Fuji. Too bad the view wasn`t clear enough.









I don`t have any pics from the top. The view was just 5m. It rained and it was windy and it was cold but not cold enough for snow. >_<
I had to wait for 3 hours at the 5th station. This i where i was sitting waiting for my bus. The seat is not dirty,is just the water from my clothes. >_<









Pics i have taken in the train on my way back to Tokyo.



























I took the following pics only from hand, no tripod.

In the evening i met Vapour. Our meeting point was the Tokyo International Forum.



























A small exhibition.


















I and Vapour have been eating in an South Korean restaurant. The food was very delicious.
This is Vapour. 









We visited Shimbashi. 
That light remind me a little bit on the movie war of the worlds.









On the top of teh skyscrapers are nice restaurants that i can`t afford. But i asked friendly if i could take some pics and they allowed it to me.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Is that garbage?










Very nice shots...so "Blade Runnerish".


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Kampflamm said:


> Is that garbage?
> 
> Very nice shots...so "Blade Runnerish".


No it`s a wall to protect the people from landslides, falling rocks and Lawinen 

Thanks 


The next day was a only Tokyo day.

Shinbashi































































A Mamiya :droll:



























I took the train that runs through the new island. I recommend every visitor in Tokyo to do the same. 



































































































In the evening i visited Roppongi Hills.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Tom_Green said:


> No, the cat is not dead


looks quite inactive, did you check it's not dead? oke:


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

fettekatz said:


> looks quite inactive, did you check it's not dead? oke:


It's so so cute.


----------



## maxxam80 (Apr 6, 2003)

its a photo 
its going to appear inactive


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

maxxam80 said:


> its a photo
> its going to appear inactive


sorry, couldn't resist 


the photos are great


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

fettekatz said:


> looks quite inactive, did you check it's not dead? oke:


The cat is just sleeping. 


Thanks for your nice comments. 

I know it was a long break, but i was in Bangkok since the last update and i had many other things to do, but i will continue now.

On that day i visited Kamakura. 
One of my favorite places in Japan.


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

The most bad ass city on earth. Can't wait to get there and get stuck into some of the local cuisine. Any more photos? Don't be shy...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

stunning pics!!!!!


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

amazing pictures
great night-shots
thanks for sharing


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Wow, simply wow. Amazing photos and I am definitely fast-tracking a trip to Japan.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Neitzsche said:


> The most bad ass city on earth. Can't wait to get there and get stuck into some of the local cuisine. Any more photos? Don't be shy...


Okay here are the other pics from Kamakura. 










There was a traditional wedding at that tempel



























The center of Kamakura









A rich neighbourhood









The great Buddha. This is build 2-3km away from the coast but a Tsunami destroyed the building were the great Buddha was inside.









Next to the great Buddha is my favorite shop. :drool:









I spend in 2003 and 2007 around 150€ in that shop :drool:









The small train to Enoshima









The view from the train


















On my way from the train station to the island





































There is an observation tower on that island.



























Yokohama in the distance



























Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Cool photos, want to go to Japan badly!


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

great pictures kay:... if it wasn't because traveling to tokyo is so expensive i'll be visiting there already


----------



## bakatje (Jun 2, 2007)

I hate this thread, now I want to visit Japan even more! >:x

Just kidding, great pictures.. Japan looks stunning.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The true charm of Tokyo may be culture.
Tom_Green has good skill.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

INCREDIBLE!

You know, I've been dying to go to Tokyo for the past 5 years.
...and you've been there twice now!!

I'm disgustingly jealous now 
lol just kidding.

I'm going for sure someday, maybe even try and live there if I can learn some Japanese.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, those were some amazing photos. God job dude.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments. 

Sorry for keep you waiting.
On that day i visited Ikebukuro.













































Sunshine 60 building









If you always wanted to know which kind of business is happening in such a tall tower.
Autsch


















Japanese skyscraper cranes are the most beautiful/impressive in the world.









There are some anime/manga shops around the sunshin 60 building.













































The view from one of the tallest skyscrapers in Japan.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Tokyo is such an impressive city. Your pics make me want to visit Tokyo. How expensive is to visit Tokyo for one week aproximately in dollars?


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

ROYU said:


> Tokyo is such an impressive city. Your pics make me want to visit Tokyo. How expensive is to visit Tokyo for one week aproximately in dollars?



With hotel, entries, food and transportation around 1500$.



There are to many pics on one site so i will make 4 posts for the next set of pics.
Don`t call me a post *****


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice 









I visited the big park near Shinjuku


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## BringMeTheHorizon (May 1, 2008)

Japan looks great ! Thanks for the pics ....I cant wait for my trip there


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

BringMeTheHorizon said:


> Japan looks great ! Thanks for the pics ....I cant wait for my trip there


Japan is great 

Thansk for your comment.



After that, i walked from Harajuku to the Mid Town Tower.




































I just love this shirt


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The evil looking new tallest skyscraper in Tokyo.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The next shots are taken from that building


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Great pix, Tom. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Stunning.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks. 

Pics from the last day.

I took the next pics from this 








































































Air traffic around the Tokyo Tower


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Tokyo + Night shots = Instant Boner

Great shots man!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The end of the last day.


----------



## NegaSado (May 23, 2004)

You got some sick zoom, my friend.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

And the real end.
I was in 2003 in Tokyo, too.

This is the developement within 4 years







































































I hope you have enjoyed my thread.


----------

